
Improving the Developer Experience for Cloudflare Serverless Workers - eastdakota
https://blog.cloudflare.com/just-write-code-improving-developer-experience-for-cloudflare-workers/
======
jamesmcintyre
This is a huge improvement and the free tier will really help devs better
understand how "serverless at the she" can be used!

